
Browser wars - bloma
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browser_wars
======
fagnerbrack
I was trying to find IE somewhere:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e1/St...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/e1/StatCounter-
browser-ww-monthly-201707-201707-map.png/440px-StatCounter-browser-ww-
monthly-201707-201707-map.png)

I probably need a magnifying glass or something...

